# Arctic's 8 week bulk



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Right today is the date for the start of this bulk, Current weight this AM was 90.4kg - 199.2lb, The machine said i was 16.9% BF so ill use this as a base.

Will do body measurements tonight for reference.

Heaviest i have ever been on the start of a bulk so lets see were i end up, Would like to get to around 97kg and around the same BF%

Food is starting around 2750 cal and will increase by 250 cal every week will i'm around 3500 cals or adjust as i need.

Food for eg will be as follows

Meal 1 - 50g protein crunch with 300ml skimmed milk = 329 cal

Meal 2 - 125g rice 225g Turkey mince = 442 cal

Meal 3 - 125g rice 225g Turkey mince = 442 cal

Meal 4 - 125g rice 225g Turkey mince = 442 cal

Meal 5 - 125g rice 225g Turkey mince = 442 cal

Meal 6 - Ham wrap x 2 = 496

2 scoops of 80% whey post gym = 188 cal

Totals are as follows 2800 cal "Give or take a couple" 287g Protein - 61g Fat - 275g Carbs

Ill be doing a 3 day rotation of selected meat as follows 1 - Turkey Mince "7%" - 2 - Pork Mince "5%" - 3 - Chicken Breast

Weekends I wont be tracking as ill just eat what ever i want "Within Reason"

TRAINING

I'll be training Mon to Fri as normal, After this weeks will be as follows, Shoulders - Chest - Back - Arms - Legs

Cardio will be Tue, Thurs, Sat 2-3 mile run/jog Ill be doing the odd Muay Thai session as well for conditioning.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

STARTING WEIGHT - 199.2lb

WEEK ONE WEIGH IN - 205.03

WEEK TWO WEIGH IN - 209.8

WEEK THREE WEIGH IN - 208.9 GGGEERRRRR ;(

WEEK FOUR WEIGH IN - 210.9

WEEK FIVE WEIGH IN -

WEEK SIX WEIGH IN -

WEEK SEVEN WEIGH IN -

WEEK EIGHT WEIGH IN -

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

LETS SEE WERE I GET [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_wink.png&key=406a7af8af9d06d475279dab19af02573d22f28307406faa00a2e61af2bffab7[/IMG]


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Well good luck mate but here's my honest opinion on this so far.

17% BF seems like a high reading to begin a bulk on.

2,750 calories seems like an incredibly low amount for somebody trying to gain weight at 90 kilograms, especially with 3 cardio sessions per week.

Eating the same meal 4 times a day is incredibly boring, monotonous and not sustainable for a long period.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Well good luck mate but here's my honest opinion on this so far.
> 
> 17% BF seems like a high reading to begin a bulk on.
> 
> ...


 I agree, I have been on 2500 cal for past month or so and been steady at this weigh now so Slowly upping with hopefully burn a little extra fat while building a little muscle and as i said ill be on 3.5k in 3 weeks so plenty of time after and to adjust as and when, Obv if i don't start moving up then ill increase.

Yes it is boring But as i said ill be rotating the meat selection every day and weekends will be all my naughty stuff so don't mind, Its better than my usual binge on crap foods like Mc Ds and the likes


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Might as well log my training today.

Did chest and Tri's today, Was a brutal session as not training properly for over 3 weeks, 2 Stomach bugs and a week away with family gets in the way.

Defo no were near as strong as i normally am but the rebound should fun "IF NOT SORE" hahahahaha


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Few shitty pics from last night. Pls don't laugh "to hard"


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

this is just my two pennies worth, as I know how the temptation to bulk is all the time, but if I were you I would do short cut drop as much as you can say 4 to 6 weeks, then hit a proper lean bulk from lower body fat. I have got this wrong personally in the past and found it that you end up doing a longer harder cut after, which then potentially cuts into your gains from your bulk.

but hey its your body mate so do what's best for your head, that's the beauty of this support its you versus you. I was told when I started by a guy who was massive in the gym to forget about cutting simply gain as much mass as you can and then look to cut from there. The reality that might have worked for him but its didn't for me, I gain weight easily he didn't he lost it easier. so everyone is different whether its the drugs the food the training there is no cookie cutter plan that just works, otherwise we would all find it incredibly easy and walk around shredded and huge. I think the approach above would give you a better starting position. if you do intend to go ahead I would consider either upping calories from the start if your keeping 3 cardio sessions in from day one ( I know some prefer to keep them in for health reasons), or drop the cardio sessions for now.

as for diet, and food types, everyone is different, I generally eat the same meals throughout the day for weeks on end without thought. others it kills them. Again do what's best for you, I think @DLTBB is right a varied diet makes it easier for a lot of people.

wish you all the best which ever way you go.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Is a bulk

Eat everything you fu**ing want


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

I recently did a bulk. My BF was too high to begin a bulk to be honest and I gained a lot of additional fat. I gained size and lost definition and shape. I have been cutting for a bit now, have lost 16 pounds and could probably stand to lose at least another 10. I will bulk again when I am am low enough on the BF side of things, and not before. I will also increase kcal slower this time and use the mirror as a measure and not follow a TDEE which I think was way too high for me because my metabolism has slowed way the fcuk down since cancer. I would definitely rather gain slowly next time than blow up and need to much/long of a cut after.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Is a bulk
> 
> Eat everything you fu**ing want


 Trust you to make that comment, You stick with eating all that p*ssy in brazil brother


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

@UK2USA

Thanks for your input mate, The BF% was from the machine so no idea how accurate it is, Last time i had my BF done properly it was 13%.

I'm not that fust about BF at mo as i have just started my bulk so will adjust as and when i need to, As long as i can see abs i'm happy.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

arcticfox said:


> @UK2USA
> 
> Thanks for your input mate, The BF% was from the machine so no idea how accurate it is, Last time i had my BF done properly it was 13%.
> 
> I'm not that fust about BF at mo as i have just started my bulk so will adjust as and when i need to, As long as i can see abs i'm happy.


 It's been so long since I saw my abs im thinking about putting a pic of them on a milk carton like they do with missing kids


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

UK2USA said:


> It's been so long since I saw my abs im thinking about putting a pic of them on a milk carton like they do with missing kids


 HAHAHAHA what are you like, TBH my cals have been a lot higher than i said OPPS due to shall we say cravings i the evening for the kids bleeding sweets HAHAHA


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Well todays session was a great back work out followed by 20 mins of stretching. Tomorrow is arm day

Food been a little down due to my dad being plonka and having a heart attack "Well other day" and now hospitalized HAHAHA

Only 4 meals in from the 5 so ill just make it up later as its gonna be a late one as about to head off to hospital in a min.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Arctic is savage, says his dad has had a heart attack immediately followed by HAHAHAHA.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Arctic is savage, says his dad has had a heart attack immediately followed by HAHAHAHA.


 HAHAHA family banter mate, We are quite brutal with each other but i do mean it in a affectionate way


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Well today was arms day as above, Was a VERY good session, Nice pump and plenty of weight + volume, Strength is defo on the up already.

Must be the Vit S doing there jobs 

Food is not to bad for today, Could have been better but plenty of protein from chicken breast but not as clean as i would like as was from a take away but they grill them co not to bad.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Well training this week has been absolutely brill, LOVED EVERY SESSION. Was meant to do legs this evening but might be picking my dad up from hospital, If not it will be leg day.

Food this week Mon - Friday looks like this give or take a few cal/g

Monday - 3335 cal - 301g Protein - 368g Carbs - 74g Fat

Tuesday - 4085 Cal - 329g Protein - 512g Carbs - 82g Fat

Wednesday - 2167 Cal - 203g Protein - 283g Carbs - 22g Fats

Thursday - 3159 Cal - 260g Protein - 240g Carbs - 112g Fats

Friday - 3920 Cal - 245g Protein - 431g Carbs - 131g Fats

As you can see the dip from me dealing with my old man and his episode but cals back up just need to increase protein more

So much for the slow cal increase, Think ill just stay hear as enjoying the food and training hard at mo, Cutting is easy for me anyways so lets get fat LOL


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Had a nice weekend off gym, Felt nice and recovered so back at it again today so did chest and abs today.

Back up to 40kg DB's for reps so strength on the rise again.

Weight is also up as well Now at 93kg/205.03lb so weight defo on the up WOOP WOOP


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

And were into a new day, Today were doing back as i'm going to be training with someone today. The same person who got me into BBing in the 1st place properly so should be fun LOL.

Food for yesterday was not the best, Not crap just not the best as once again work got in the way of my meal scheduled - 3449 cal - 189g Protein - 163g fats - 294g carbs, Fats were to high and Protein to low.

All i can say is the gear is defo kicking in as i'm becoming a dog on heat FFS, One thing i did not miss "Poor wife" LOL


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> And were into a new day, Today were doing back as i'm going to be training with someone today. The same person who got me into BBing in the 1st place properly so should be fun LOL.
> 
> Food for yesterday was not the best, Not crap just not the best as once again work got in the way of my meal scheduled - 3449 cal - 189g Protein - 163g fats - 294g carbs, Fats were to high and Protein to low.
> 
> All i can say is the gear is defo kicking in as i'm becoming a dog on heat FFS, One thing i did not miss "Poor wife" LOL


 I ****in love wanting to shag all the time cept when she knocks you back and you genuinely want to cave her skull in.

and then f**k it.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> I ****in love wanting to shag all the time cept when she knocks you back and you genuinely want to cave her skull in.
> 
> and then f**k it.


 fu**ing hate it myself mate, I'm naturally highly driven so like everyday but once the gear kicks in its like on my brain 2-3 x the amount ffs just to much.

I'm just lucky my wife understands and does what ever she can to try and sort me out


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Yesterday i did arms as training today with a work college doing shoulder, Was a good work out and defo getting stronger now, Just need to watch the tendons and ligaments for injury as i'm prob 30% stronger since starting this cycle.

Food yesterday was as follows 3705 cal - 291g Protein - 149g Fats - 294g Carbs


----------



## AnabolicGyno (Feb 24, 2017)

What you running at the moment lad?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

AnabolicGyno said:


> What you running at the moment lad?


 Nothing serious TBH mate,

100mg Test Prop EOD for 8 weeks

2 weeks Dbol 30mg

2 weeks Dbol 40mg

2 weeks Dbol 50mg

That's it mate


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Had a good shoulder session yesterday, My training partner never turned up so just cracked on.

Food for yesterday was 4340 cal - 282g Protein - 120g Fats - 492g Carbs - Went a little over by accident OPPSSS lol


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Few pics of me looking like a bell end LOL.















And after i left the gym, Found my car like this.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

And another week starts again.

Had a busy weekend so food was not the best TBH but hay ho.

So today is going to be chest and triceps, So loving the gytm right now just cant wait for every session AAARRHHHH bloody work lol.

Will also be weighing in later so lets see were i stand, Defo feeling heavy so hopefully a few more pounds on would be good.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Well had a great workout on chest and triceps. Back upto 42kg DBs now for reps. Would like to get to 50s in next few months.

Also did weigh in and now 95.2kg/209.8lb so a few more pounds on and heaviest I have ever been 

Today's going to be shoulders and biceps. Need to tighten up my diet as let it slip and little past few days with loads going on at home.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Shoulders and biceps were killed off yesterday with some good weight moved, Defo getting stronger by the day woop woop.

Today is back day so going to try and do 100kg DLs and see how the back feels, If still night right ill drop the DL for rack pulls.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Back session was very good yesterday, Did not do the DL's that i wanted but did rack pulls instead working up to 100kg, Nothing special but slowly improving.

One thing to note is my sciatic is playing up today, Defo need to get back on the CBD oil as it helped a lot with inflammation

So today's is going to be arms WOOP WOOP got to love a good arm day


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Had a brill arm session yesterday, Strength is starting to go through the roof 

Today was legs and again so much stronger than when i started and legs are going to be sore for a few days LOL.

Food this week has gone to s**t, Loads of it but just loads of crap, Ill start over next week.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Well as i said last week, My diet went to s**t so lost 1lb which im pissed about, No point running gear if your not going to gain muscle ffs.

Had a cheeky sunday night session which i did rear delts and calfs as these are lagging.

Today i had a very good chest session, Did a new PB on DB's @ 42kg x 8 reps. Was well chuffed 

Food is back on point today.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

arcticfox said:


> Well as i said last week, My diet went to s**t so lost 1lb which im pissed about, No point running gear if your not going to gain muscle ffs.
> 
> Had a cheeky sunday night session which i did rear delts and calfs as these are lagging.
> 
> ...


 1lb is f**k all

I lost more after a s**t :thumb


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> Few pics of me looking like a bell end LOL.
> 
> View attachment 140060
> View attachment 140061
> ...


 you have put some size on since the last pics so in theory you are a bigger Bell end. keep up the good work, damn shame about the car thats fxxking annoying.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Eddias said:


> you have put some size on since the last pics so in theory you are a bigger Bell end. keep up the good work, damn shame about the car thats fxxking annoying.


 I don't like the term bell end HAHAHA i prefer arsehole lol, Yeah was gutted but car is back today after being fixed.



Frandeman said:


> 1lb is f**k all
> 
> I lost more after a s**t :thumb


 Yeah but i could have increase weight over the week LOL


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Not updated much but here is a update anyways

Tuesday did a good leg day, Food was on point

Wednesday and a brill shoulder session, Had a great pump - food was on point

Today is going to be arms day 

Tomorrow i'm training with a bird who competes in UKBFF as she sent me a message on Instagram saying we should meet up for a session, If i don't re appear its because purple aki has got me LOL


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey there, hope all is well! What happened with competing? Sorry if I've missed it.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> Not updated much but here is a update anyways
> 
> Tuesday did a good leg day, Food was on point
> 
> ...



View attachment IMG_1515.JPG


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> View attachment 140501


 Brilliant @Sphinkter


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Keeks said:


> Hey there, hope all is well! What happened with competing? Sorry if I've missed it.


 Looking at sep now as no were near what i wanted to be, Defo gonna be ready now for sept as put on plenty of size now


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

arcticfox said:


> Looking at sep now as no were near what i wanted to be, Defo gonna be ready now for sept as put on plenty of size now


 Ahh good stuff, will be following!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Keeks said:


> Ahh good stuff, will be following!


 Will try and get some more pics soon, Hate doing them as i hate the way i look, Don't know if anyone actually likes there look tbh LOL


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Right and another week starts "Week 5 of my bulk" defo changing shape now, Been asked if i was a body builder Friday night so defo doing something right HAHAHAHA "Obv i said no as i'm not" Just told him i train.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Well had a brill arm session, Mega pumped and stiff  happy days

Weigh in done and now at 210.9lb/95.7kg so once again on the up "Thank god lol"


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Well another day starts and im not feeling to great, Appetite out of the window, Gut swollen so think i have a bug or something as keep getting waves of BLEEEHHH ness LOL.

Well as long as im not sick today is leg day "Don't know if thats gonna do me any good" HAHAH but its getting done and its im ill after so be it.

Food was off yesterday due to not feeling to great, Was around 4k cal so ok cal wise but protein was around 235g so a little low.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Tuesday i ended up doing Back as was rough, Did a OK session but not as good as before, Struggled with food that day and bloat got worse as day went on so after gym i just had a recovery shake and could not eat anything else after so had a earlyish night,

Wednesday still had the bloat but not as bad, Went training with a lady friend and did shoulders, Was a good session. Food still not back were it needs to be but better than day before.

Still got a lottle bloat today and guts slightly off so i think what ever is causing this is flushing threw LOL.

Today is either chest or legs we will see.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> Tuesday i ended up doing Back as was rough, Did a OK session but not as good as before, Struggled with food that day and bloat got worse as day went on so after gym i just had a recovery shake and could not eat anything else after so had a earlyish night,
> 
> Wednesday still had the bloat but not as bad, Went training with a lady friend and did shoulders, Was a good session. Food still not back were it needs to be but better than day before.
> 
> ...


 I was having the same trouble as you concerning Bloat and feeling sick every now and then last year,

I watched a vid on Seth Feroce talking about diet and i pretty much did what he suggested and stripped everything back to the basics. Since then not had a problem i keep a basic diet and add different foods in to see how i do on them. Sweet potatoes give me major gas and wholemeal/brown pasta bloats me out big time. its worth investigating.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Eddias said:


> I was having the same trouble as you concerning Bloat and feeling sick every now and then last year,
> 
> I watched a vid on Seth Feroce talking about diet and i pretty much did what he suggested and stripped everything back to the basics. Since then not had a problem i keep a basic diet and add different foods in to see how i do on them. Sweet potatoes give me major gas and wholemeal/brown pasta bloats me out big time. its worth investigating.


 Thanks you bud, I had very bad BS for around 6-7 years if not longer late teens - around 26-27 and only got better since eating healther for training so defo something doing on, I always get lower abs bloat


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> Thanks you bud, I had very bad BS for around 6-7 years if not longer late teens - around 26-27 and only got better since eating healther for training so defo something doing on, I always get lower abs bloat


 worth taking a look at the diet, Boring as hell to be fair, but once you get a base of what makes you feel okay you can start adding stuff back in 1 step at a time you will soon know what bloats you out.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Eddias said:


> worth taking a look at the diet, Boring as hell to be fair, but once you get a base of what makes you feel okay you can start adding stuff back in 1 step at a time you will soon know what bloats you out.


 Gonna have to do something thank bud.

My stomach issues were caused shall we say bingeing on Ecstasy, Cannabis Alcopops, KFC/MC'DS and sweets and crisps. That's depression for ya. The wife was the one who saved me tbh as i was in a downward spiral of destruction. One of the reasons i don't want to try Tren.


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> Gonna have to do something thank bud.
> 
> My stomach issues were caused shall we say bingeing on Ecstasy, Cannabis Alcopops, KFC/MC'DS and sweets and crisps. That's depression for ya. The wife was the one who saved me tbh as i was in a downward spiral of destruction. One of the reasons i don't want to try Tren.


 Depression is a killer Well done fella keep plugging away, those wives have a lot to answer for,( find one like that she is a keeper for sure) I am impressed mine she puts up with so much crap from me.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

arcticfox said:


> Few shitty pics from last night. Pls don't laugh "to hard"
> 
> View attachment 139684
> View attachment 139685


 17% in these pics?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Eddias said:


> Depression is a killer Well done fella keep plugging away, those wives have a lot to answer for,( find one like that she is a keeper for sure) I am impressed mine she puts up with so much crap from me.


 Oh i'm an arse mate, Same position, Would not be surprised if she ever just snapped and left hahaha. We have a very open relationship and keep no secrets as i don't believe in them.

The fact i was her 1st everything and been together since we were 17 helps a lot, Would have been out for murder in less time HAHAHA


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> 17% in these pics?


 EEHH


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

arcticfox said:


> EEHH


 pics from page 1, you say your 17% in them?


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> pics from page 1, you say your 17% in them?


 ahhh i see what you mean now, It was on the machine so BS was just using that machine as a base as i use that all way threw and monitor what the same machine says, I know its BS


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

arcticfox said:


> ahhh i see what you mean now, It was on the machine so BS was just using that machine as a base as i use that all way threw and monitor what the same machine says, I know its BS


 not having a dig mate, id still let you watch me play hide the sausage with your mrs


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Heavyassweights said:


> not having a dig mate, id still let you watch me play hide the sausage with your mrs


 HAHAHAHAHAH join the line mate, All my mates want a piece of her HAHAHA


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

When are you planning to step on stage and in what category?

seems you have a good 30 or more lbs to lose so I would be looking to start the cutting journey asap. So you can start slow and steady. Your holding fat in stubborn areas and without the use of tren, clen and t3 I think you'll struggle to get stage ready on test and mast once oh do cut if you continue to eat around maintence with deca and test.

Im not trying to come across as an ass either mate and hope I'm not but your above 17% bf and have a lot of work to do without tren makes it so much harder in my opinion.

I would be getting rid of the deca and running 1.2g test 800mg mast and get cutting using t3 and clen in a few weeks for the remaining duration and winny the last 6 weeks at 75-100mg


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> When are you planning to step on stage and in what category?
> 
> seems you have a good 30 or more lbs to lose so I would be looking to start the cutting journey asap. So you can start slow and steady. Your holding fat in stubborn areas and without the use of tren, clen and t3 I think you'll struggle to get stage ready on test and mast once oh do cut if you continue to eat around maintence with deca and test.
> 
> ...


 I agree that he should consider a longer prep rather than leaving everything until the last minute and having to diet too hard and coming in out of shape or flat. Not having Tren in his stack is going to put him at a massive disadvantage too because everybody he's up against will be running it in abundance.

Arctic Fox you've got to ask yourself whether you want to step on stage to actually be competitive or whether you're just there to make up the numbers.

I'm not trying to insult you in any way, I'm just giving my two cents.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

@DLTBB @UlsterRugby

I seriously do appreciate the input, As this is going to be my 1st comp i want to be competitive, I'm not there to make numbers up but also want to have fun with the journey.

Now as agreed above I will be increasing prep to 16 weeks but also starting to now cut the s**t of my diet.

What Prep cycle would you recommend as the numbers above look nuts as not even run even close to then before, I'E i'm currently on 100mg Test P EOD and 30mg Dbol PD at more as i prefer lower doses for max gainz if poss.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> When are you planning to step on stage and in what category?


 Physique mate, I want to get to classic eventually. aiming for the 5th Aug


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

arcticfox said:


> Physique mate, I want to get to classic eventually. aiming for the 5th Aug


 I thought I read you were planning for sept show. Fair enough mate. Just don't underestimate how much work ahead of you you've got and the mind fcuk of you'll prob need to get around 180-185lbs to be shredded. All the best and I hope tren goes well as I wouldn't like to be on your side without tren in my corner.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> I thought I read you were planning for sept show. Fair enough mate. Just don't underestimate how much work ahead of you you've got and the mind fcuk of you'll prob need to get around 180-185lbs to be shredded. All the best and I hope tren goes well as I wouldn't like to be on your side without tren in my corner.


 It was but booked a fam holiday in last few weeks of aug so wont be able to prep properly at the end were its much more needed.

I lose fat very fast but need to see what i need to do


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

arcticfox said:


> It was but booked a fam holiday in last few weeks of aug so wont be able to prep properly at the end were its much more needed.
> 
> I lose fat very fast but need to see what i need to do


 If you lose fat fast and know you can be strict with your diet and think you will come in fine without rushing it then you could run 600mg test, 400mg NPP and 100mg Oxys for first 6 weeks eating just above maintence then switch straight to test tren mast for the remaining stripping calories back week by week introducing clen, t3 and winny as the weeks go on


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

arcticfox said:


> It was but booked a fam holiday in last few weeks of aug so wont be able to prep properly at the end were its much more needed.
> 
> I lose fat very fast but need to see what i need to do


 I lose fat very quickly too...to a certain point...and then it gets harder and harder as you get leaner because your body is fighting against you. Do you think dropping from 18% to 14% will be the same as 14% to 10%? Or 10% to 6%? No way, you'll be starving and barely have enough energy to think by the end. I'm not having a dig at you by the way, I'm just pointing out you're better off being ahead of schedule than being that guy who's stood on stage out of shape feeling uncomfortable and making the guys who did a proper prep look good. I'm nowhere near competition condition in my avatar and had to graft my arse off to get there mate.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> If you lose fat fast and know you can be strict with your diet and think you will come in fine without rushing it then you could run 600mg test, 400mg NPP and 100mg Oxys for first 6 weeks eating just above maintence then switch straight to test tren mast for the remaining stripping calories back week by week introducing clen, t3 and winny as the weeks go on





DLTBB said:


> I lose fat very quickly too...to a certain point...and then it gets harder and harder as you get leaner because your body is fighting against you. Do you think dropping from 18% to 14% will be the same as 14% to 10%? Or 10% to 6%? No way, you'll be starving and barely have enough energy to think by the end. I'm not having a dig at you by the way, I'm just pointing out you're better off being ahead of schedule than being that guy who's stood on stage out of shape feeling uncomfortable and making the guys who did a proper prep look good. I'm nowhere near competition condition in my avatar and had to graft my arse off to get there mate.


 Oh i hear you lads, This is why i'm after the help as i want to be in the best shape i can.

I don't see it as having a dig lads, Just being realistic.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

arcticfox said:


> Oh i hear you lads, This is why i'm after the help as i want to be in the best shape i can.
> 
> I don't see it as having a dig lads, Just being realistic.


 Get on the tren and start to diet slowly asap then mate and see where your at in 12 weeks or so you'll have a better gauge wether or not your ready.

The main thing is though to start asap better to go slow and have to throw the kitchen sink at it the last 4 weeks


----------

